# New Company



## black85vette (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have the drawing skills, engineering skills or machining skills of others on this board so I am shooting a little lower.  Here is my company logo:


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Oct 20, 2009)

Perfect. You have major competition from the Chinese manufacturers though.


----------



## black85vette (Oct 20, 2009)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> Perfect. You have major competition from the Chinese manufacturers though.



Yeah, but I can write my instructions and manuals in real English!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 20, 2009)

What???---No Chinglish??


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 20, 2009)

Love it 'vet ;D ........... if your in the Construction Industry (like me) that's got to be miles more accurate than the competition ;D ....... can I borrow it :bow:

CC


PS ............. the Chinglish has a sort of "Rustic Feel" ........... and .......... it's really amusing too ;D


----------



## black85vette (Oct 20, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> ...... can I borrow it :bow:CC



Sure. I "borrowed" it myself.  The father of a friend of mine in the 70's actually had something like this on his business card.  He was way ahead of his time and was building useful all electric cars back then.  As I recall he used surplus torpedo motors to run his cars.


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice, it reminds me of the shop term "eyecrometer", the device that gets all the credit when you set a machine vice on a mill table square within .001", and all of the blame when it's out. Or something like that. ;D


----------



## JimN (Oct 20, 2009)

That goes along with the saying, "cut to fit and paint to match" which I have seen on drawings before.


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 20, 2009)

what sort of work are you doing?


----------



## Kermit (Oct 20, 2009)

New_Guy  said:
			
		

> what sort of work are you doing?



Leg pulling..... if I was to hazard a guess!  ;D


----------



## black85vette (Oct 21, 2009)

New_Guy  said:
			
		

> what sort of work are you doing?



I am specialized in everything. So, I can do any kind of work. My motto is: "When close enough is good enough then I'm your man."


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 21, 2009)

That's how I started out, after doing a few jobs you will (defiantly) find out the things you don't want to specialize in.
Krown Kustoms is my business name, with my last name being King it could only fit. :idea:
I ended up going towards fabrication and powdercoating. Thm:
Do you have a direction :shrug:, or just whatever someone asks for.
-B-

p.s. with "close enough is good enough" you should land a government contract in no time. Rof} Rof} Rof}


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 21, 2009)

JimN  said:
			
		

> That goes along with the saying, "cut to fit and paint to match" which I have seen on drawings before.



Way I heard it was:

Cut to size, file to fit, paint to hide.
  ...lew...


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Guy's

I use the hammer to fit, file to suit, paint to hide motto :big:

Tony


----------



## black85vette (Oct 22, 2009)

I have decided on the motto for my machine shop operations that only uses lathes:

"Turning down work is our only business"


----------



## minerva (Oct 22, 2009)

hi guys 
a little remeniscent of the old English classic once seen in Stamford on the side of a plumbers van 
                "Bodgit and Scarper" for all your plumbing emergencies!!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 22, 2009)

Ha! I like it. Get it in the instructions someplace.


----------



## nkalbrr (Oct 22, 2009)

Works for the government :big:


----------



## Diy89 (Oct 23, 2009)

When i phoned in a complaint about the lawn crew butchering the sprinklers and shrubs, i was told by the foreman, "They have a lot of work to do, so marginal is all I expect." Shockingly, he was surprised when i fired them.
Somehow, i don't think that will be on the side of my van. :


----------

